# Back/joint popping



## angel's dad (Aug 19, 2011)

Angel just turned 7 a few days ago. The past few weeks I've noticed she has began having joint or back popping, much like our own back, knee or elbow will pop. She does have hip dysplaysia but it has not flared up in a long time. I can't tell if it is her hip or back that is popping.

Any suggestions or anything to worry about?


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Chiropractic care.. Is she on any joint supplements? If not, then I would add chondrotin sulfate, glucosamine, msm, vitamin C and very pollen for joint health and adding any micro or macro nutrients that might be deficient in in her joints.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Not very pollen (sorry typing off my phone) been pollen... Fresh Factors from Springtime Inc (www.springtimeinc.com) is a good product with all above mentioned items.. Other supplements will be suggested as well, pick what you think works for you and Angel  pix would be nice too


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Bee pollen, been pollen argh! Stupid auto correct!


----------



## angel's dad (Aug 19, 2011)

I had tried giving her glucosamine before but stopped. I don't recall exactly why but most likely because she has a very senstive stomach. I may have to look into it again. My fear is that it may be her hip and I'm not sure if anything can be done or even if I should do anything about it (or if I could even afford too).



Here is my girl from a few years ago, she is certainly my baby. Been through a divorce together on top of everything else. Such a sweet girl.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

She is beautiful  Also, I would keep her lean... Fresh Factors is high grade, and has desiccated liver (prebiotic enzymes) so aids in digestion. Pricing is low enough that you could try her on it and not feel it if she didn't do well on them.. Just a suggestion


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

Big ol' Bora is popping again too. She's around 12 years old. Who knows how long she was overweight and fed old roy dog food. Cosequin max. helps her immensely. We've been off of it for a while and she started going downhill again. Getting back on it now, I would really like to try the egg shell membrane that was suggested to me, it's a matter of money at the moment. With your pup having hip dysplasia I would give it a try for sure. Oh, and massages, I use a vibrating back massager. You know the battery operated five dollar things from walmart. Keep her blood moving and tissue oxygenated. I do it for all my seniors, they love it.


----------

